# -MY WORK REPPING DALLAS TEXAS-



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice work Bro :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

looking good!


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

niiiice!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoi72 (Jan 4, 2009)

looks real good, whats a paint job going for?


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

leal we need to take pics of the work yall did in the custom class...i left brit a message on her myspace to remember to take her camera.


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

klean ass work


----------



## capriceman100 (May 1, 2009)

nice work homie....keep it coming


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by capriceman100_@Jul 30 2009, 10:17 PM~14632958
> *nice work homie....keep it coming
> *


thanks everybody ...glad yall liking it


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi72_@Jul 30 2009, 07:33 PM~14631418
> *looks real good, whats a paint job going for?
> *


it depends on the type of paint job, flake, kandies, pearls,... etc


----------



## big-mike-atl (Jul 16, 2009)

tightest work i've seen this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBoi72 (Jan 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Jul 30 2009, 10:49 PM~14633408
> *it depends on the type of paint job, flake, kandies, pearls,... etc
> *


83 coupe, few ding here and there, factory base with some base and pearl patterns the whole car.


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigBoi72_@Jul 31 2009, 01:52 PM~14638536
> *83 coupe, few ding here and there, factory base with some base and pearl patterns the whole car.
> *


about $1500 as long as its only a few dings, im only doing minor body work right now, since i really dont have a stable place at the moment


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

clean!! i got a caprice im wantin to get done
i mite have to hit u up


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

good stuff

and i dont just say that about anyones work


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jul 31 2009, 09:58 PM~14642933
> *good stuff
> 
> and i dont just say that about anyones work
> ...



 thanks bro


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jul 31 2009, 06:32 PM~14641168
> *clean!! i got a caprice im wantin to get done
> i mite have to hit u up
> *


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

very nice homie!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

I got lots of cars you can paint,let me know when your ready for work.,lol...


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Jul 31 2009, 10:24 PM~14643165
> *I got lots of cars you can paint,let me know when your ready for work.,lol...
> *



ya estuvo


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: BAD ASS CARNAL


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Good work bro, Ive seen the caddy that andrew has..... Patterns are sick.





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Aug 11 2009, 01:16 PM~14735847
> *Good work bro, Ive seen the caddy that andrew has..... Patterns are sick.
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...



thanks bro


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

Work looks real good Leal. no pics yet of the other panel ?


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Aug 12 2009, 03:42 PM~14748381
> *Work looks real good Leal. no pics yet of the other panel ?
> *


thanks  ...and yeah i should have some up by friday


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Aug 12 2009, 03:42 PM~14748381
> *Work looks real good Leal. no pics yet of the other panel ?
> *


bro i posted some pics of some of the work but i didnt have pics of all the panels wanted one of the rat fink......bro you did a great job with the class i hope it is only just the beginning.


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

some off my latest ...Airbrush work done by my homie "GHOST" he does some great work


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

reminds me of JB customs


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

reminds me of JB customs


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Aug 15 2009, 04:58 PM~14778684
> *reminds me of JB customs
> *


I dont mean to put jb kustoms down but they dont shadow there patternz, plus my patternz have no open ends, everything is connected


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Aug 15 2009, 04:58 PM~14778684
> *reminds me of JB customs
> *


yeah but you know what they say there is always a new guy popping up to take the place of the ones getting out of the game........joe is trying to get out of the business. JB Customs is for sale.


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Aug 15 2009, 02:58 PM~14778684
> *reminds me of JB customs
> *


JB for the most part did one style of patterns that Leal has done and can do , as well as many other painters before and after JB, but Leal has the up and comming talent to take it much farther than that , everyting is going to remind you of something, its not a big deal.


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

you got a number?


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Aug 19 2009, 03:56 PM~14818455
> *you got a number?
> *


469-583-0202 ... Mike aka Leal


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

that truck came out nice keep up the good work


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 6 2009, 03:24 PM~14996623
> *that truck came out nice keep up the good work
> *



thanks bro


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

You are really coming brotha! I liek your style and aren't you pretty new to painting? Amazing for a beginner


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by purpl7duece_@Sep 6 2009, 08:51 PM~14998614
> *You are really coming brotha! I liek your style and aren't you pretty new to painting? Amazing for a beginner
> *



thanx bro...i've been around it for a while just never got into doing patternz on cars just bikes, but i got back in to it 2 years ago, on and off, so this is all the work ive done in 2 years, maybe i'll do it full time in the future


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Sep 6 2009, 07:56 PM~14998662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Sep 6 2009, 08:56 PM~14998662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is sick. my homie has a nice ass f-150 too.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow everything looks Freakin' Awesome Leal!!! Especially when you take pics with a real Camera! LOL  The F-150 Looks amazing even for a Ford j/k but its a nice truck and your work is off the Chain! Man I hope I can be that good some day GREAT JOB!!! :biggrin:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 9 2009, 10:44 PM~15033335
> * Wow everything looks Freakin' Awesome Leal!!! Especially when you take pics with a real Camera! LOL    The F-150 Looks amazing even for a Ford j/k but its a nice truck and your work is off the Chain! Man I hope I can be that good some day GREAT JOB!!!  :biggrin:
> *




lol thanx... WELCOME TO LIL :biggrin:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice I didn't know it had Lambo doors too Cool! :biggrin:


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

came out real nice Leal, good stuff...next ones gonna be even better.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Sep 11 2009, 11:33 AM~15049925
> *came out real nice Leal, good stuff...next ones gonna be even better.
> *



:biggrin: thanx!


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Sep 15 2009, 07:37 PM~15091246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Wooooow! that's gunna look so good when its done I can't wait to see it!!! What colors are the patternz gunna be?


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

I tell you mine if you tell me yours!!! lol


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 15 2009, 10:41 PM~15093502
> *I tell you mine if you tell me yours!!! lol
> *



just gold, customers choice... but it should look nice once its all done


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Aww that's boring just one color, but I know you'll make it look good. Mine, the thing I was priming today lol, is going to be HoK Povo Purple and the Green Base coats with Orange and Blue Kandy over silver flake. Mine gets to be the Wild Hog lol if you know what I mean!


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Sep 15 2009, 07:37 PM~15091246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wut kind of ride is this


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Sep 16 2009, 02:11 AM~15095622
> *wut kind of ride is this
> *


54 plymouth


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

What color is that you sprayed on the car I like it Alot!!! :cheesy:


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice work, glad to see some good painters up and coming to the metroplex.any pics of the 54?


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Sep 23 2009, 09:47 PM~15168884
> *Nice work, glad to see some good painters up and coming to the metroplex.any pics of the 54?
> *


i'll try to get some up soon


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

sick!


----------



## el paletoso de WSG (Aug 28, 2009)

eres malo miklo aber si lla lo akabas so u cant work on my truck


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow Nice Leal!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 214Frost (May 8, 2007)

badass homie keep up the good work, nice to see someone from dallas doing their thing.


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214Frost_@Sep 30 2009, 09:50 AM~15227016
> *badass homie keep up the good work, nice to see someone from dallas doing their thing.
> *



thanx for the props homie


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh Wow that is Freakin' Awesome!!!  I wish the sun would've been out when you took the pics those storm clouds look scary! lol :0


----------



## el paletoso de WSG (Aug 28, 2009)

aber si pones otros fotos chingado miklo asta pareses nuebo


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks Mike the car looks great. :nicoderm:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by olskulow_@Oct 5 2009, 09:08 PM~15276669
> *Thanks Mike the car looks great. :nicoderm:
> *


no bro problem bro glad you liked like


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

YO! miklo te quedo bien chingon ! -ghost


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Sep 6 2009, 08:56 PM~14998662
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So you're the vato that painted this truck???

Very clean hombre...I've seen it around and always liked the style it has. You got some skills Homie.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 23 2009, 07:04 PM~15448909
> *So you're the vato that painted this truck???
> 
> Very clean hombre...I've seen it around and always liked the style it has. You got some skills Homie.
> ...



yeah i did all the body work paint and patterz but had my air-brush artist "GHOST" come in to do the artwork


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

yo! its ghost also reppin d-town! heres is some of my work,\
















*contact miklo for any custom paintin*.

sorry miklo dint mean to take over ur thread,


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Awesome Work Ghost! :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Oct 23 2009, 08:56 PM~15449845
> *yeah i did all the body work paint and patterz but had my air-brush artist "GHOST" come in to do the artwork
> *


Gonna be giving you a call...I should be ready to throw the pintura on my Regal by early next year.


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 30 2009, 08:43 PM~15517853
> *Gonna be giving you a call...I should be ready to throw the pintura on my Regal by early next year.
> *


orale bro whenever your ready


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

hows the new job? neal is my boy and judson is very cool...


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Oct 30 2009, 10:36 PM~15518722
> *hows the new job? neal is my boy and judson is very cool...
> *


its not too bad, just no time for the fun stuff anymore, but what can i say, it brings in the dough...


----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)

How much would a paintjob without patterns, engine compartment and body cost? I have all the supplies, and it has some dings


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Grimaldo_@Nov 8 2009, 08:31 PM~15600957
> *How much would a paintjob without patterns, engine compartment and body cost?  I have all the supplies, and it has some dings
> *



i would need to see it ... try to send me some pics if you can


----------



## nickles only (Oct 4, 2003)

nice work Mike. thats some pretty good work homie. it was nice meeting you homie on saturday. keep up the good work.


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nickles only_@Nov 9 2009, 12:37 PM~15607066
> *nice work Mike. thats some pretty good work homie. it was nice meeting you homie on saturday. keep up the good work.
> *


thanx bro  ...if you ever need some work done hit me up


----------



## nickles only (Oct 4, 2003)

no problem homie.


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## 817cutty (Apr 13, 2008)

U got talent homie maybe after Irving customs is done with my car you can work your magic on it  I'm running 2 piston Pumps to the nose with 14 batteries Crazy to say but I'm making this hopper to be also a daily driver with A/c and wrapped frame


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

ENJOY.
























some sketches

















































more from ghost also reppin dallas.


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817cutty_@Nov 19 2009, 12:53 AM~15710692
> *U got talent homie maybe after Irving customs is done with my car you can work your magic on it    I'm running  2 piston Pumps to the nose with 14 batteries Crazy to say but I'm making this hopper to be also a daily driver with A/c and wrapped frame
> *



:0 WHENEVER YOUR READY HOMIE


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Nov 25 2009, 06:50 PM~15781286
> *ENJOY.
> 
> 
> ...


ghost your work is great.....you and leal make a great team! i love the shades of your colors everything in your work has the same hue. 
keep up the good work....post more pics start your own topic bro..so we can have all your work in one spot


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AuggieStyle_@Nov 26 2009, 11:35 AM~15789059
> *ghost your work is great.....you and leal make a great team! i love the shades of your colors everything in your work has the same hue.
> keep up  the good work....post more pics start your own topic bro..so we can have all your work in one spot
> *


Ditto! :biggrin: The El Duke Airbrush Work is Freakin Awesome! Just like The Duke of Earl Himself Lol!  :thumbsup:


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Nov 26 2009, 11:24 PM~15794150
> *Ditto!  :biggrin:  The El Duke Airbrush Work is Freakin Awesome! Just like The Duke of Earl Himself Lol!    :thumbsup:
> *


 :nono: GHOST DOES THE AIRBRUSH!... I DO THE REST :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thedukeofearl_72_@Aug 14 2009, 10:02 PM~14774217
> *some off my latest ...Airbrush work done by my homie "GHOST" he does some great work
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 9 2009, 11:30 PM~15932242
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## C-ROW (Jan 26, 2008)

:thumbsup: 
nice work bRO, 
pm me contact info


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

I NEED SOME BADASS BODY WORK DONE ON MY CUTLASS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thedukeofearl_72 (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 16 2009, 04:19 AM~15996339
> *I NEED SOME BADASS BODY WORK DONE ON MY CUTLASS!!!!!!!!!!
> *



469 583 0202 whenever your ready bro


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bosslac (Dec 7, 2009)

nice work !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy New Year! :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

*bump!*

we gotta get to slingin paint . im gonna get my hands on a small hood soon so you can pattern it out and maybe i can slap it with some pinups .. what do you think ??


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Feb 9 2010, 07:03 AM~16558058
> *bump!
> 
> we gotta get to slingin paint . im gonna get my hands on a small hood soon so you can pattern it out and maybe i can slap it with some pinups .. what do you think ??
> *



I think that sounds like a cool Idea and that yall should definitely do it lol! :biggrin: :cheesy:  

What's up Leal?


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## $i~am~G~cast$ (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice Work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Sup Duke?

You coming out Saturday to Sonic?


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

:angry: if this truck was stolen my bro just seen it on 67 and ledbetter in dallas with no wheels on dummies!!
just thought id let homies know where it might be!!!








:angry:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Buddy! How are you?  

Got My New Malibu!!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Buddy! How are you?  

Got My New Malibu!!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Few pics of the progress on the Regal. :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 2 2010, 01:35 AM~17671648
> *Few pics of the progress on the Regal. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


   
:thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Another sample of the Regal.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

More work, near complete, but gonna get more done to the trunk. Thanks Mike.


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

hopefully all goes well with the shop developing ....there will be lots of work to hit up ..


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Sep 27 2010, 12:20 AM~18670236
> *hopefully all goes well with the shop developing ....there will be lots of work to hit up ..
> *


 :werd: good luck on ur plans, dfw needs u all :thumbsup:


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

bump! michael has a new project well see what he comes up with


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Nov 1 2010, 12:16 AM~18956445
> *bump! michael has a new project well see what he comes up with
> *


:0 :0


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 1 2010, 11:08 AM~18958016
> *:0 :0
> *


 :0 :0 i wonder who that could be


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Nov 2 2010, 02:28 PM~18968461
> *:0  :0  i wonder who that could be
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 5 2010, 11:31 PM~17706497
> *More work, near complete, but gonna get more done to the trunk. Thanks Mike.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## renzo778 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Oct 31 2010, 11:16 PM~18956445
> *bump! michael has a new project well see what he comes up with
> *


Pics?????? :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you and your Family Michael :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

MAY YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAVE A MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## DaLLas (Aug 10, 2010)

YOU GET DOWN ESE SERIO PEDO!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy New Year Michael!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Nov 1 2010, 12:16 AM~18956445
> *bump! michael has a new project well see what he comes up with
> *


:dunno:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ghost2009_@Oct 31 2010, 11:16 PM~18956445
> *bump! michael has a new project well see what he comes up with
> *


X2! :happysad:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 25 2011, 11:20 PM~20182555
> *X2! :happysad:
> *


x3 :0


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 3 2011, 03:17 PM~20248977
> *x3  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Omg!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 4 2011, 07:02 PM~20258767
> *:0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> ...


I Can't Wait! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

awwwlredy!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

that looks gooood..........


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

sick work homie


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 12 2011, 12:18 PM~20319761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Wow! :thumbsup:


----------



## cana588 (Dec 21, 2009)

Bad azz work Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

TTT!!!

Some more teaser pics of my Regal that Mike is working on....about to start piecing it back together.....be out soon.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 12 2011, 07:02 PM~20540607
> *TTT!!!
> 
> Some more teaser pics of my Regal that Mike is working on....about to start piecing it back together.....be out soon.
> ...


Wow Looks Real Good! :wow: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Another teaser pic.....


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 16 2011, 09:33 PM~20567338
> *Another teaser pic.....
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 16 2011, 09:33 PM~20567338
> *Another teaser pic.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 16 2011, 09:33 PM~20567338
> *Another teaser pic.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

the duke shall return!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

MIKE (EL DUKE) PAINTED MY REGAL AND DID A GREAT JOB!!!! BODY WORK WAS LIKE GLASS...AND THE PAINT IS EXTRA WET!!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ghost2009 (Aug 31, 2009)

micheal did a badass job !


----------

